# Cx4



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had been debating on whether or not I should get a CX4 instead of spending so much on the PS90 - A freind of mine rented the CX4 yesterday at the range. I put a few rounds thru it, and this was my 2nd time firing one. I liked it less than what I remembered from renting it last year.

Usintg those peep sights in a dark indoor range was a super pain in the butt. With a red dot, it would probably be more fun. But, I think I'll pass....


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I would think it kinda gutless with it being a blowback design, think I'd pass too.....


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Hold out for the PS90 and be sure and get it quick. After the baby...........funds tend to get REAL low. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I know. The guy is supposed to come pay me the rest of the money and pick up that telescope next weekend. So, I should have the money then. Figures that a big gun show in Houston was THIS weekend. So, I'll have to wait until Jan to get it.


----------

